

How Coffee Meetings Power Silicon Valley - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2012/how-coffee-meetings-power-silicon-valley/

======
apike
Coffee (and beer) meetings power Vancouver too, and presumably any reasonable
startup hub.

More important than knowing they're important is keeping them from consuming
your week. Although they only take an hour, they're more expensive than that
because they totally disrupt your Maker's Schedule.

My solution to this is to only schedule coffee meetings on Thursdays. If there
are too many in a week to cram into a Thursday, they need to bump to the next
week or further. Being connected is important, but building your product is
much more important.

~~~
jasonkester
Remind me to schedule a 4:30 coffee meeting with you next time I'm in town. I
want to see if you'll be able to put together a complete sentence after 21
shots of espresso in a single day.

I start vibrating after my 3rd.

~~~
jasonshen
You don't have to drink coffee in every meeting if you're doing back-to-backs.
Water, decaf, tea or just nursing the cup of coffee is fine. =)

------
erikn
Coffee is great.

Guess what? They have it in NYC, Boston and everywhere else there are amazing
entrepreneurs doing interesting things.

------
cryowaffle
Get out of the weeds. Communicating and collaborating is what powers all
productive work!

------
azat_co
Don't spend too much (like 50-70%) of you time in coffee meeting though :)

